# Extra Fine Paris bone brush



## Drift (Sep 12, 2020)

Can anybody identify the type of bone this is or perhaps age it? I saw a reference online to a bone toothbrush from the Civil War with the same marking. Could this be a late throwaway mixed in with 20's stuff? I keep hair brushes, combs, and hair bottles for a stylist friend, otherwise it would have got left behind. Glad I held on to it! I didn't notice the marking until tonight. It says "Extra Fine Paris". I guess maybe it's wood, but it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Drift (Sep 12, 2020)

Here are a couple Worthpoint listings of brushes with this mark. The first one was privy dug.









						SMALL ANTIQUE OX BONE BRUSH 'EXTRA FINE PARIS' - BABY BRUSH | #275346039
					

****** SMALL ANTIQUE OX BONE BRUSH ' EXTRA FINE PARIS' BABY BRUSH ****** Original Victorian Brush. Ox Bone with real Bristles. Engraved 'Extra Fine Paris'. Very good, original condition. Measures 4.6




					www.worthpoint.com
				












						Antique Bone Toothbrush Made in France c1865 | #479027328
					

Up for auction is an antique toothbrush that was carved from cow bone. The brush is imprinted on the front with  Extra Fine and Paris . It is 7  in length, and dates around 1865.-1870. I am in the pro




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Drift (Sep 12, 2020)

Whoops, I included the wrong one, this is the privy dug example: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1860-early-bone-toothbrush-civil-war-135220255


----------

